# Nur eine fehlerhafte Installation von Blasc 2 möglich



## Tarienna (26. September 2007)

Hallo,

nachdem seid gut 4 Wochen mein Upload der Chars nicht mehr funktioniert, habe ich gestern / heute versucht den Blasc2 Client zu de- und neu zu installieren. Leider stoppt er die Installation jedes Mal recht früh am Anfang und bleibt bei dem Schritt Datei Pnews.dll überprüfen stehen. 

Ich kann hier schon auf beeden klicken, habe dann aber eine sehr seltsame Version vom Blasc Client (statt normelen Buttons steht dort zb. LabelXY). 

Was kann das sein bzw. wie behebe ich das Problem?

Viele Grüße

Tari


----------



## ZAM (26. September 2007)

Das Download-Problem liegt an der blockierten FTP-Verbindung durch deine (Personal/Router)-Firewall. Ebenso werden Charakteruploads blockiert. Wir arbeiten an einer HTTP-Variante, aber die kommt wahrscheinlich erst im nächsten BLASC-Patch. Bis dahin solltest du FTP-Verbindungen für BLASC2 zulassen, wenn du unser Tool nutzen möchtest. :-) Wie das geht, entnimmst du den Anleitungen/Handbüchern deiner Firewall(s).


----------



## Tarienna (26. September 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das Download-Problem liegt an der blockierten FTP-Verbindung durch deine (Personal/Router)-Firewall. Ebenso werden Charakteruploads blockiert. Wir arbeiten an einer HTTP-Variante, aber die kommt wahrscheinlich erst im nächsten BLASC-Patch. Bis dahin solltest du FTP-Verbindungen für BLASC2 zulassen, wenn du unser Tool nutzen möchtest. :-) Wie das geht, entnimmst du den Anleitungen/Handbüchern deiner Firewall(s).



Hmm das wundert mich, ich habe ihm genau diese Rechte gegeben....mal heute Abend schauen ob ich einen Hacken vergessen habe. Nur heute morgen hatte ich den Status "Vollzugriff erlaubt" bei dem Tool stehen... 

Aber danke dir, ich nutze euer Tool ja schon länger und hatte sonst nie Probleme damit.


----------



## Laira (27. September 2007)

Wenn ein WoW-Spieler ein Addon schreibt und das bei Buffed.de, Curse.com oder sonstwo der Allgemeinheit zugänglich macht, habe ich gerade noch ein bisschen Verständnis dafür, wenn ein Patch-Update erst ein paar Tage danach verfügbar ist. Bei einer Organisation wie Buffed hab ich dieses Verständnis aber nicht. Klar könnte ich einfach einen Haken in die Checkbox zum laden veralteter Addons machen. Aber das zu tun liegt nicht in meinem Interesse.

Warum wird der Blasc-Client nicht angepasst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feroxinius (27. September 2007)

Das finde ich auch etwas komisch. Kann ja sein, dass man zu wenig Zeit - oder Erfahrung mit dem Patch hat, aber man könnte ja wenigstens die TOC-Dateien auf die neue Interfaceversion bringen, damit nicht jetder Blasc-User selber Hand anlegen muss.

MfG
Ferox


----------



## Myhordi (27. September 2007)

Weil buffed erstmal auf den patch warten muss damit marcel und co neu programmieren könne^^
Solange es noch funzt ist es doch egeal^^


----------



## Tarienna (27. September 2007)

Tarienna schrieb:


> Hmm das wundert mich, ich habe ihm genau diese Rechte gegeben....mal heute Abend schauen ob ich einen Hacken vergessen habe. Nur heute morgen hatte ich den Status "Vollzugriff erlaubt" bei dem Tool stehen...
> 
> Aber danke dir, ich nutze euer Tool ja schon länger und hatte sonst nie Probleme damit.



So nach Neuinstallation meiner Sygate Firewall konnte ich den Blasc Client auch normal installieren. Nur leider klappt der Upload immer noch nicht....

Ok und nun zu meiner Addonliste ( Ja sie geht auch noch nach dem Patchday gestern Problemlos^^):

EDIT: Addon Wust gelöscht- Neu siehe unten

entschuldigt bitte die nicht vorhandene Sortierung und ich hoffe ich habe alles doppelte rausgelöscht. Braucht ihr sonst noch Infos?

Viele Grüße Tarienna


----------



## Kindara (27. September 2007)

Gibts irgendwas das mit 2.2 nicht mehr läuft? Falls nicht, warum sollte man Updaten?

BTW: Das Argument ausm letzten Posting, das man den Patch erst abwarten muss, zieht nicht. Schliesslich ist der seit Wochen aufm Testserver - da hätte man "schon mal was vorbereiten" können - aber wiegesagt, solange es keine Probleme gibt, warum sollte man die dann fixen wollen?


----------



## ZAM (27. September 2007)

Wir haben die TOCs eigentlich angepasst? Kommt kein Update bei Euch?


----------



## ZAM (27. September 2007)

Tarienna schrieb:


> Braucht ihr sonst noch Infos?



Ja - was für nen Rechner man haben muss, damit WoW die ganzen Addons verkraftet. *g*
Der Addon-Wust ist doch total unübersichtlich, oder? ;-) 
Vielen Dank schon mal für die Daten.


----------



## Kindara (27. September 2007)

Doch, bei mir kam eben eins.


----------



## Tarienna (27. September 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja - was für nen Rechner man haben muss, damit WoW die ganzen Addons verkraftet. *g*
> Der Addon-Wust ist doch total unübersichtlich, oder? ;-)
> Vielen Dank schon mal für die Daten.



Ich und Addons, das sieht aus wie in meiner Handtasche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und der Wust kommt daher, das ich heute auf der Arbeit keine Lust hatte zu sortieren. 

Na ja, mein PC besteht aus:

- MSI P965 Neo-F 
- 3x1024MB Aeneon DDR2 667MHz CL5 
-256MB Sapphire Radeon X1950XT PCIe Lite Retail 
- Intel Core 2 Duo (Conroe) E6400 2130MHz S775 2MB tray 

Genug der Infos? 

Wenn ich jetzt nur noch wüßte was meinen Upload behindert....


----------



## Tarienna (27. September 2007)

So besser:

!EVA
!StopTheSpam
!Swatter
Ace2
AdvancedTradeSkillWindow

*Ash_Communication
Ash_Cooldowns
Ash_Core
Ash_DoTimer
Ash_Notifications*

*Atlas
AtlasBattlegrounds
AtlasDungeonLocs
AtlasEntrances
AtlasFlightPaths
AtlasLoot
AtlasLoot_BCInstances
AtlasLoot_OldInstances
AtlasLoot_RepFactions
AtlasLoot_SetsandPvP
AtlasLoot_WorldLoot
AtlasLootFu
AtlasOutdoorRaids
AtlasOutlandsMaps
AtlasQuest*

*auc-advanced
auc-scandata
auc-stat-purchased
auc-stat-simple
auc-stat-stddev
Auctioneer
auc-util-basicfilter*

*AutoBar
AutoBarConfig*
BeanCounter

*BLASCProfiler
BLASCrafter*

BonusScanner
BtmScan

*Cartographer
Cartographer_Cleanup
Cartographer_Data
Cartographer_ExtractGas
Cartographer_Fishing
Cartographer_Herbalism
Cartographer_Hotspot
Cartographer_Icons
Cartographer_Import
Cartographer_Mailboxes
Cartographer_Mining
Cartographer_Noteshare
Cartographer_NoteTarget
Cartographer_Opening
Cartographer_QuestInfo
Cartographer_QuestObjectives
Cartographer_Quests
Cartographer_Quicknotes
Cartographer_Stats
Cartographer_Trainers
Cartographer_Treasure
Cartographer_Vendors*

*CECB_Debuffs
CECB_Options
CECB_PvEModule
CECB_PvPModule
CEnemyCastBar*

Clique

*DBM_API
DBM_AQ20
DBM_AQ40
DBM_Battlegrounds
DBM_BlackTemple
DBM_BWL
DBM_GUI
DBM_Hyjal
DBM_Karazhan
DBM_MC
DBM_NAXX
DBM_Other
DBM_Serpentshrine
DBM_TheEye
DBM_ZG*

DoTimer
DrDamage
eCastingBar
ElkBuffBars

*Enchantrix
Enchantrix-Barker*

EngBags
EnhTooltip
EQCompare

*FB_InfoBar
FB_OutfitDisplayFrame
FB_TrackingFrame
FishingBuddy*

*FuBar
FuBar_AlarmClockFu
FuBar_AmmoFu
Fubar_AtlasFu2
FuBar_AuditorFu
FuBar_BagFu
FuBar_BattlegroundFu
FuBar_CharmsFu
FuBar_CheckFearWardFu
FuBar_CheckStoneFu
FuBar_ClockFu
FuBar_DPS
FuBar_DurabilityFu
FuBar_ExitFu
FuBar_ExperienceFu
FuBar_FactionsFu
FuBar_FarmerFu
FuBar_FishingBuddyFu
FuBar_FuXPFu
FuBar_GreedBeacon
FuBar_HerbTrackerFu
FuBar_HonorFu
FuBar_ItemBonusesFu
FuBar_LocationFu
FuBar_MailFu
FuBar_MicroMenuFu
FuBar_MoneyFu
FuBar_MonkeyQuestFu
FuBar_NameToggleFu
FuBar_PerformanceFu
FuBar_PetInFu
FuBar_QuestsFu
FuBar_ReagentFu
FuBar_RecZone
FuBar_RegenFu
FuBar_RestFu
FuBar_ScaleFu
FuBar_SWStats2Fu
FuBar_TopScoreFu
FuBarPlugin-2.0
FuTextures*

*Gatherer
GatherSync*

*Grid
GridAlert
GridLayoutForHealers
GridManaBars
GridSideIndicators
GridStatusHealer
GridStatusHealingReduced
GridStatusHots
GridStatusHotStack
GridStatusIncomingHeals
GridStatusLifebloom
GridStatusMissingBuffs
GridStatusPvP*

Informant

*MetaMap
MetaMapBKP
MetaMapBLT
MetaMapBWP
MetaMapCVT
MetaMapEXP
MetaMapFWM
MetaMapHLP
MetaMapNBK
MetaMapQST
MetaMapTRK
MetaMapWKB*

MobileMinimapButtons
MobInfo2

*MonkeyBuddyLite
MonkeyLibrary
MonkeyQuest
MonkeyQuestLog*
MoveAnything
Necrosis
Omen
OmniCC
ProfessionsBook
RecipeBook
RecipeKnown
SellOMatic
simpleMinimap

*SmartBuff
SmartDebuff*

Stubby

*SW_FixLogStrings
SW_Stats
SW_Stats_Profiles
SW_UniLog*

*TinyTip
TinyTipOptions*

*Trinity
TrinityBars*

TrinketMenu

*XPerl
XPerl_ArcaneBar
XPerl_GrimReaper
XPerl_Options
XPerl_Party
XPerl_PartyPet
XPerl_Player
XPerl_PlayerBuffs
XPerl_PlayerPet
XPerl_RaidAdmin
XPerl_RaidFrames
XPerl_RaidHelper
XPerl_RaidMonitor
XPerl_RaidPets
XPerl_Target
XPerl_TargetTarget
XPerl_TeamSpeak
XPerl_Tutorial*

zMail


----------



## Tureon (27. September 2007)

halle alle zusammen


ich hab ein großes problem mit der installation vom client.


sobald er bei der installation den blasc loader startet geht nichts mehr bei mir.

der bleibt bei datein kopieren stehen. keine kästchen garnichts. 


firewall benutze ich nicht.


würde mich um eine schnelle hilfe freuen


----------



## ZAM (27. September 2007)

Tureon schrieb:


> halle alle zusammen
> ich hab ein großes problem mit der installation vom client.
> sobald er bei der installation den blasc loader startet geht nichts mehr bei mir.
> der bleibt bei datein kopieren stehen. keine kästchen garnichts.
> ...



Vielleicht keine Personal-Firewall, aber was ist mit der Firewall deines Routers, oder hockst du vielleicht sogar hinter einem Proxy?


----------



## ZAM (27. September 2007)

Tarienna schrieb:


> - MSI P965 Neo-F
> - 3x1024MB Aeneon DDR2 667MHz CL5
> -256MB Sapphire Radeon X1950XT PCIe Lite Retail
> - Intel Core 2 Duo (Conroe) E6400 2130MHz S775 2MB tray



3 Gig .. nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mh, deine Chars werden seit dem 9.5 nicht mehr aktualisiert - hast du zu dem Zeitpunkt eines der erwähnten Addons installiert?

Du kannst auch gern mal diese Tipps probieren:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=17830

Gruß


----------



## Tureon (27. September 2007)

ne proxy habe ich nicht. und router ka. was müssen na für ports frei sein?


----------



## Schwertfried (27. September 2007)

Wenn ich starte, fragt er nach, ob ich die neue Version herunterladen möchte.
Wähle ich "ja", geht das "Update-Fenster" auf und er springt unten auf "Dateien kopieren", danach passiert nix mehr.

Gruß, Schwertfried (Becks' Players) *g*
-- 
keep on rocking ;-)


----------



## Tureon (27. September 2007)

die angeforderten ports hab ich frei gemacht 20,80, 8080

gehen tut es immer noch nicht


----------



## Rustys (27. September 2007)

dito - der buffed-Server für das Update scheint mal wieder nicht zu antworten. Downloads von deren FTP gehen derzeit auch nicht.


----------



## Tureon (27. September 2007)

das schlecht.

wieso kann man nicht gleich ne setup exe machen mit der aktuellen version


----------



## Gandariel-BH (27. September 2007)

Schwertfried schrieb:


> Wenn ich starte, fragt er nach, ob ich die neue Version herunterladen möchte.
> Wähle ich "ja", geht das "Update-Fenster" auf und er springt unten auf "Dateien kopieren", danach passiert nix mehr.
> 
> Gruß, Schwertfried (Becks' Players) *g*
> ...




Ich hab grad ne komplette neuinstallation hinter mir und wollte wieder Blasc installieren ! Wohlgemerkt ich habe keine veränderungen am Router oder im Netzwerk gemacht. Firewalls sind aus und sobald er die Dateien kopieren will kommt er kein stück weiter !

Vor der Neuinstallation lief alles normal !

Vielen dank für Hilfe

Gandariel


----------



## Dunchaban I. (27. September 2007)

Geht mir genauso, obwohl komischerweise der verbindungstest klappt.
Danach wird aber nix runtergeladen.


----------



## Abrahax (27. September 2007)

Wie in dem Thema zu lesen die downloads starten net ich klick drauf dsann öffnet sich ne site die aber weiss bleibt, und ja auf anderen seiten gehen die downloads


----------



## xxScoutxx (27. September 2007)

Bei mir das selbe wie bei Gandariel-BH und Schwertfried  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Tureon (27. September 2007)

ftp server sind anscheinen down. so wie ich es in meinem thread mitbekommen habe


----------



## Tarienna (27. September 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> 3 Gig .. nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber sicher das, Frau brauch halt auch was zum spielen^^ 

Nicht neu installiert, wenn dann nur in neuere versionen. Ganz evtl. Cartographer, da habe ich mir sicher eine Beta gezogen. Nur das müßte kurz vor dem 05.09.07 gewesen sein. 

Und ja habe ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok kleines edit, der Blasc Client wollte sich heute updaten hat mir dann aber erzählt, dass euer Update Server nicht erreichbar ist.


----------



## Gandariel-BH (27. September 2007)

Tureon schrieb:


> ftp server sind anscheinen down. so wie ich es in meinem thread mitbekommen habe





och nöööö Bitte mal bescheid sagen wenns wieder geht möcht mir wieder die aktuelle version vom Crafter laden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist schon sehr nützlich das teil


----------



## Isegrim (27. September 2007)

Es scheint ein paar Probleme mit dem FTP gegeben zu haben bzw zu geben. Habe probehalber mal zwei Addons  probiert zu laden, eines etwas älteren Datums (Fishing Buddy) und eines von gestern (Bartender). Hat so weit auch funktioniert, mußte beim zweiten allerdings erst abbrechen und dann erneut versuchen.


----------



## Tureon (27. September 2007)

server gehen wieder


----------



## ZAM (27. September 2007)

Wir bringen zwar die buffedShow für alle nun zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten ... aber anscheinend kommt der Upstream Donnerstags immer noch nicht hinter. Ist wohl zu beliebt ;-)


----------



## Tarienna (28. September 2007)

So mal wieder zum Thema^^

Nach erfolgreichem patchen des Blascclients habe ich folgendes ausprobiert:

Cartographer deaktiviert:

- Teilweise update über den Blascclient
- danach manueller Upload, hier sind alle Chars aktualiesiert worden.

Heute Abend probier ich das ganze nochmal mit Cartographer, da ich noch nicht beurteilen kann ob es am
deaktivieren des Addons lag oder am Client update


----------



## ZAM (28. September 2007)

Tarienna schrieb:


> So mal wieder zum Thema^^
> 
> Nach erfolgreichem patchen des Blascclients habe ich folgendes ausprobiert:
> 
> ...




Zur Info: Wenn der manuelle Upload funktioniert, ist kein Addon für fehlerhafte Daten verantwortlich - dann wird der Upload von unserem BLASC-Tool durch irgendwas gefiltert oder blockiert. Addons sind nur """schuld""", wenn Eure Profile zwar vorhanden aber "nackig" sind.


----------



## Tarienna (28. September 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Zur Info: Wenn der manuelle Upload funktioniert, ist kein Addon für fehlerhafte Daten verantwortlich - dann wird der Upload von unserem BLASC-Tool durch irgendwas gefiltert oder blockiert. Addons sind nur """schuld""", wenn Eure Profile zwar vorhanden aber "nackig" sind.



Und woher kommt dann die Teilübertragung? Habe alle Hacken artig gesetzt, die Verbindung stand auch wie man am Teilupload sehen konnte. 

Heute Abend kann ich dir auch mal einen Screen zu meinen Einstellungen vom Blac schicken bei Bedarf


----------



## ZAM (28. September 2007)

Tarienna schrieb:


> Und woher kommt dann die Teilübertragung?



Wenn wir das schon rausgefunden hätten, gäbe es diese Threats hier nicht. Die Analyse ist für uns nicht so einfach, denn auf unseren privaten und Firmenrechnern funktionieren die Uploads. Aus diesem Grund gibt es auch die Bitte zur Datenübermittlung für eine globale Analyse (siehe Sticky-Threads).


----------



## Tarienna (28. September 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn wir das schon rausgefunden hätten, gäbe es diese Threats hier nicht. Die Analyse ist für uns nicht so einfach, denn auf unseren privaten und Firmenrechnern funktionieren die Uploads. Aus diesem Grund gibt es auch die Bitte zur Datenübermittlung für eine globale Analyse (siehe Sticky-Threads).



jo kommt dann wenn ich zu hause bin^^


----------

